# I just got the droidx2 into custom recovery



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

View attachment 227
I just got the droidx2 into custom recovery!!!!!!! I am currently working with the dev of this to make sure everything is working... Cheers for now


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

ericerk said:


> View attachment 382
> I just got the droidx2 into custom recovery!!!!!!! I am currently working with the dev of this to make sure everything is working... Cheers for now


sooooo, great news!?!? Is this one step closer to getting around the locked bootloader?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

superwrench1 said:


> sooooo, great news!?!? Is this one step closer to getting around the locked bootloader?


Not even, its the first step to getting a ROM THAT ACTUALLY WORKS


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

Its about time can't wait til custom rom now baby


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

papibone5 said:


> Its about time can't wait til custom rom now baby


I'm actually testing the rom pretty soon... but remember this is all pre alpha stuff at the moment, so its really buggy and crapy and just crap atm


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm actually testing the rom pretty soon... but remember this is all pre alpha stuff at the moment, so its really buggy and crapy and just crap atm


Us dx2 user just happy to have a starting point this phone can be a monster with some dev support..


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

papibone5 said:


> Us dx2 user just happy to have a starting point this phone can be a monster with some dev support..


Honestly i hate to say this cuz it hurts but give it a couple months, the dev's thats i've talked to have said that they're planning on getting the device... and with the system recovery that will be up and running it may be sooner, now we just play the waiting game, and i talk to the man behind cyanogen he said that their is a good chance their will be a dx2 version,


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hell just get us a custom recovery and ill figure on how to make my own roms...I use to do it with the my WinMo phones, never really bothered with any of my android phones becuase there were always plenty of dev support for them. Looks like ill have to start learning. Deffinitely a great day for the DX2. I just came from a Droid Charge which I still have sitting on my dresser and I am contemplating on selling it or not, but I think Moto devices have such a great build quality which is why I always keep going back regardless of their bootloader policy.


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Honestly i hate to say this cuz it hurts but give it a couple months, the dev's thats i've talked to have said that they're planning on getting the device... and with the system recovery that will be up and running it may be sooner, now we just play the waiting game, and i talk to the man behind cyanogen he said that their is a good chance their will be a dx2 version,


I don't mind waiting that's the reason I gave up my thunderbolt cuz I know in due time dev will jump on this beast and unleash it. Cm7 on a x2 will be ground breaking especially with this duel core the sky is the limit with this device. Patiently waiting good thing always happen to those who wait


----------



## quadjacks (Jun 19, 2011)

Can you imagine our Dx2 with CyanogenMod 7!! Oh Happy Day!


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome!! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

quadjacks said:


> Can you imagine our Dx2 with CyanogenMod 7!! Oh Happy Day!


 Yep oh what a happy day it would be


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

No dev support is why I held off on getting a DX²...I just can't stand motoblur, even the new blur isn't good for me. Aa


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

This is great, my [email protected] is rooted and waiting patiently for support from Dev's. I knew it would happen. I would still have my DX which was perfect but my wife dropped and and smashed the screen, so Asurion sent me a DX2. Patience !!!


----------



## kevinniven (Jul 6, 2011)

This is great news. Thanks for the work on this!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ADB IS FAILING ME AND I NEED TO RUN THIS TO GET BACK TO THE DEV OF CLOCKWORK RECOVERY FOR THE DX2 
this would help al lot thanx in advance

adb shell cat /proc/partitions
adb shell mount
adb shell dmesg | more

the sooner i get help the soon this is gonna be released


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

dont mind my lack of knowledge when it comes to this, but what are you asking for help with? Im not quite understanding ya. Ill try to help you if i can.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadjacks (Jun 19, 2011)

Bradh00 said:


> dont mind my lack of knowledge when it comes to this, but what are you asking for help with? Im not quite understanding ya. Ill try to help you if i can.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Honestly, your question posed might make one think you cant help. Seems like geek/dev talk! lol


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

quadjacks said:


> Honestly, your question posed might make one think you cant help. Seems like geek/dev talk! lol


it involves the android sdk and adb, but the eta to download (for me) will be days, so if any could help xDDD


----------



## religi0n (Jul 6, 2011)

adb shell cat /proc/partitions
--









adb shell mount
--









adb shell dmesg | more
--








The last one, if you hold enter keeps going. I am familiar with ADB, but don't understand this last command.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

ericerk said:


> ADB IS FAILING ME AND I NEED TO RUN THIS TO GET BACK TO THE DEV OF CLOCKWORK RECOVERY FOR THE DX2
> this would help al lot thanx in advance
> 
> adb shell cat /proc/partitions
> ...


Are you just looking for the output log?

NVM! LOL someone beat me to it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

religi0n said:


> adb shell cat /proc/partitions
> 
> adb shell mount
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

its awsome to see people actually give a shit about romming this phone. great job everyone.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Bradh00 said:


> i gottcha now i havent had to use sdk for over a year now, still sounds like its way over my head. hopefully my it classes help me out some
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


lolz.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

right after boot complete run

adb shell demsg | more

plz and thank you!


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

ericerk said:


> right after boot complete run
> 
> adb shell demsg | more
> 
> plz and thank you!


Well I am trying to attach the picture of the dmesg but I keep getting errors. While attaching the pics


----------



## religi0n (Jul 6, 2011)

The initial command leaves of here:









and then says more, I go farther here:










There you go.

edit:
Decided to add the next page of information, takes place right after the first one.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

nevermind...looks like religion got it...Thats the same thing I got.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## fortune82 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow. This makes me terribly happy. I jumped from an HTC Hero to the Droid X2 just in time to follow it being hacked? This is awesome!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

me too my friend


----------



## cakofony (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm at work and cant run anything on my phone, but I think something like "adb shell dmesg > output.txt" would be a bit easier. that should redirect the output into a text file, which is easier to parse/read.

I've been programming and running linux for a few years, I just dont really know the android platform very well yet. dx2 is my first phone running the google platform ^.^
Is there any resource I can read on the significance of custom recoveries and the like? Thanks!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

cakofony said:


> I'm at work and cant run anything on my phone, but I think something like "adb shell dmesg > output.txt" would be a bit easier. that should redirect the output into a text file, which is easier to parse/read.
> 
> I've been programming and running linux for a few years, I just dont really know the android platform very well yet. dx2 is my first phone running the google platform ^.^
> Is there any resource I can read on the significance of custom recoveries and the like? Thanks!


To be honest i'm not too sure


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

cakofony said:


> I'm at work and cant run anything on my phone, but I think something like "adb shell dmesg > output.txt" would be a bit easier. that should redirect the output into a text file, which is easier to parse/read.
> 
> I've been programming and running linux for a few years, I just dont really know the android platform very well yet. dx2 is my first phone running the google platform ^.^
> Is there any resource I can read on the significance of custom recoveries and the like? Thanks!


you might want to check koush's website, he is the creator of clockwork mod custom recovery which is probably the most used custom recovery. i believe ther is one other called aman rah or something like that. i think he is another xda user as well. i am sure they have githubs with their code.


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

So what's the latest news on this im just so excited that some one even attempt to even work on this device


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

papibone5 said:


> So what's the latest news on this im just so excited that some one even attempt to even work on this device


Latest news is that right now the back ups work, but i can't restore... its going pretty well, i have no clue when this will be released but it should be soon, hey maybe koush will beat us....


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Latest news is that right now the back ups work, but i can't restore... its going pretty well, i have no clue when this will be released but it should be soon, hey maybe koush will beat us....


 Keep up the good work dude and just maybe koush would hook us up


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

papibone5 said:


> Keep up the good work dude and just maybe koush would hook us up


I hope koush will hook us up but the system is gonna be weird either way, your gonna have to be plugged into the wall to get into recovery... but i'll keep you updated... as long as you remind me


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I hope koush will hook us up but the system is gonna be weird either way, your gonna have to be plugged into the wall to get into recovery... but i'll keep you updated... as long as you remind me


 Cool man keep us updated thanks


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

papibone5 said:


> Cool man keep us updated thanks


Fursure


----------



## probbiethe1 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey ericerk this is great but is there any way we can get the recovery and steps for what you have now because having back ups now for when restores do happen that would be great. I have used recovery on some tablets that need to be plugged in to boot into recovery which is one extra step but it works. Great work


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

+1 I would really like to be able to run backups now to be able to do more testing with bloat removal instead of just freezing. It would also be nince to have a full, rooted non bloat frozen backut to revert to also, incase of any event...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that its not ready for release, but i'll try my best to make it very soon!!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i gotta say that all the credit goes to Tenfar Lin, he's Doing all of the development, i just found the exploit, and test


----------



## probbiethe1 (Jul 9, 2011)

sounds good just excited to have this function and thanks to Tenfar Lin


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

probbiethe1 said:


> sounds good just excited to have this function and thanks to Tenfar Lin


If he ever emails me back.... maybe then we'll have something if not then, i suggest to pester koush


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks Tenfar Lin!!! And thank you ericerk for the response/update/info! Good to know someone out there with more capabilities is doing what they can for the rest of us and giving us hope!!


----------



## slowz3r (Jul 9, 2011)

I cant wait, maybe this will make me not hate this phone soo much


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this but I just wanna say thanks for working on this phone. This is my 2nd rooted phone, DX being my first, and I'm eagerly awaiting for rom so this thing can be the beast its waiting to be.....cant wait! Thanks again


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rp076 said:


> I'm fairly new to this but I just wanna say thanks for working on this phone. This is my 2nd rooted phone, DX being my first, and I'm eagerly awaiting for rom so this thing can be the beast its waiting to be.....cant wait! Thanks again


xDDD i can't wait for a rom, i should be hearing about some soon... BTW IF ANYONE IS WORKING ON ROMS EMAIL ME


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

So how is the recovery coming along. Have you made any more progress since you last got the dmesg at boot up from relegion.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

das7771 said:


> So how is the recovery coming along. Have you made any more progress since you last got the dmesg at boot up from relegion.


Nothing yet, but soon,


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i really recommend to start pestering koush, cuz my dev friend is kinda not doing anything atm... so... but i do need a rom to test, if i get a rom to test and it works... well i'd release it in the state its in...


----------



## malianx (Jul 12, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i really recommend to start pestering koush, cuz my dev friend is kinda not doing anything atm... so... but i do need a rom to test, if i get a rom to test and it works... well i'd release it in the state its in...


So release it in the state it -is- in, and all relevant source and resources and let everyone have a go?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

malianx said:


> So release it in the state it -is- in, and all relevant source and resources and let everyone have a go?


have a go with what? its just an app that can't really do anything useful except freeze at times.... i really wanna deliver not give you a half assed attempt


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> have a go with what? its just an app that can't really do anything useful except freeze at times.... i really wanna deliver not give you a half assed attempt


Think everybodies just ready for something to come along for this phone lol I mean its nice to atleast have root, but really sucks without a whole lot of options to do with it. Bout the only useful app I've found for this is root tools. Atleast I can change my font n boot page...some cm7 sure would be great!!


----------



## malianx (Jul 12, 2011)

ericerk said:


> have a go with what? its just an app that can't really do anything useful except freeze at times.... i really wanna deliver not give you a half assed attempt


Eric has nothing but words. He doesn't even know what a recovery is apparently. When I see source, I'll take that seriously.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

malianx said:


> Eric has nothing but words. He doesn't even know what a recovery is apparently. When I see source, I'll take that seriously.


......


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15592700#post15592700
XDA thread claims to have x2 recovery. I downloaded the app...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15592700#post15592700
> XDA thread claims to have x2 recovery. I downloaded the app...


link it up it's probably the alpha one that me and the dev guy where working on

Edit thats the old version... xDD and its not modded.....


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

ericerk said:


> link it up it's probably the alpha one that me and the dev guy where working on
> 
> Edit thats the old version... xDD and its not modded.....


Ok. So what are you saying?  Should we not use it or what?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Ok. So what are you saying?  Should we not use it or what?


Honestly i'll release the one i have, i just wanted it to be finished, but i'll relase it soon, PROMISE , cuz this is only modded to say droidx2... the real one is in blue font this ones littearlly the atrix one...


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Honestly i'll release the one i have, i just wanted it to be finished, but i'll relase it soon, PROMISE , cuz this is only modded to say droidx2... the real one is in blue font this ones littearlly the atrix one...


Gotcha. I'm in no hurry to have recovery honestly so whenever you're ready. Was this one on xda thread stolen from you or something?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Gotcha. I'm in no hurry to have recovery honestly so whenever you're ready. Was this one on xda thread stolen from you or something?


no soem one just got the atrix one and put droidx2 on there, the one tenfar (same dev) is working on is differntish


----------



## c21johnson (Jul 12, 2011)

The recovery over at XDA works flawlessly. Read the thread and view all the confirmed cases. Here is a download to a zip containing the apk.

http://www.mediafire.com/?y19y123n6tauq7s

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

.......


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> .......


Lol people want this stuff now I must say I was sold on selling the x2 the day before this came out I didn't think this was legit at first but it truly works


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

it works but its the ATRIX ONE, THATS WHAT THE ORIGINAL PIC WAS OF, RAHH but i didn't release it because the guy is kinda re writing it to be x2 specific.... So much more stress on me now.....


----------



## c21johnson (Jul 12, 2011)

All that matters is that it works. Its been awhile since you originally posted getting into recovery and it was beginning to lose hype. I found this, it works great, and its bringing attention back to the X2 and confirms that we are on the road and working forward.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I can also confirm that this does work. Took me awhile to find a way to download it since my CPU is down but I finally got it and made a backup with no problem. Not too shabby for a novice ;-)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

hey i mean if it works use it in the meantime.... then use the one imma release yeah


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey all, just got this off twitter from the man himself: JRUMMY is thinking of porting Liberty over to the X2.......

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

c21johnson said:


> All that matters is that it works. Its been awhile since you originally posted getting into recovery and it was beginning to lose hype. I found this, it works great, and its bringing attention back to the X2 and confirms that we are on the road and working forward.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


c21johnson, you made headlines!!! Congrats!!!

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...recovery-leaks-in-the-wild-download-available


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> hey i mean if it works use it in the meantime.... then use the one imma release yeah


I will be waiting


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

superwrench1 said:


> Hey all, just got this off twitter from the man himself: JRUMMY is thinking of porting Liberty over to the X2.......
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Please bring us Xsquared folks something!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So let the games begin


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thought that might cause some interest! I see he put Justice in the Liberty toolbox. How does he do it!?!?

rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

superwrench1 said:


> Thought that might cause some interest! I see he put Justice in the Liberty toolbox. How does he do it!?!?
> 
> rooted and rom'in thanks to rootzwiki!


Dudez F---ing boss, Duh


----------

